# funny reptile photos



## MrsDragonLady (Jun 30, 2009)

I am hoping that someone else has taken a few 'funny' reptile photos and adds them to this thread.

I was at a friend's place on Sunday admiring and taking photos of the snakes.

Then they brought out Gibbs and once he saw I was trying for a few close-ups he decided to get close too.

I love him - he is now my favourite!

Below is Gibbs the Python :lol:


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 30, 2009)

This isn't much of a photo but it makes my leafy look cheeky.


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 30, 2009)

lol here is a good one of my ackie with a pinky and my woma eating a tail lol


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 30, 2009)

That woma shot is gold lol.


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 30, 2009)

hahaa! last one is my fave


----------



## m_beardie (Jun 30, 2009)

this was when my buddy fell asleep against the glass


----------



## andy77 (Jun 30, 2009)

love this pic of my bredli taken a afternoon nap.


----------



## Jakee (Jun 30, 2009)

I love this shot of my first beardie. His like " what you looking at ? " :lol::lol:


----------



## Lewy (Jun 30, 2009)

The first few is Gibbs and a pic of the female scrubby
Not realy funny


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2009)

Hheehehehe lol :lol:


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Hheehehehe lol :lol:


 
what the heck is that?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's a wild bluey showing his appreciation to my TLC, and a couple of my snakes that I thought look funny


----------



## ravan (Jun 30, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> This isn't much of a photo but it makes my leafy look cheeky.




lol thats awesome haha


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2009)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> what the heck is that?



That is an olive python.


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> That is an olive python.



:shock::shock:nah it not! it a stick i think....


----------



## Rielle (Jun 30, 2009)

I love this pic of lil Malya after swallowing a fuzzy just looking at us if to say "what???"


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 30, 2009)

its a dead olive


----------



## Lewy (Jun 30, 2009)

Baby bluey couldn't be bothered leaving his roll for a feed. Cute.


----------



## Trizzo (Jun 30, 2009)

*Klara*

My fiesty female beardie, trying 2 puff het chest up 2 look big lol


----------



## book (Jun 30, 2009)

One of my Ackies climbing through my hair.


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Jun 30, 2009)

I have posted this one before but it fits this thread so thought I would give it another go. It is a vittie hatchling. I like to call it "Can't a guy take a leak in private?"
Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## andy77 (Jun 30, 2009)

Paul Atkinson said:


> I have posted this one before but it fits this thread so thought I would give it another go. It is a vittie hatchling. I like to call it "Can't a guy take a leak in private?"
> Cheers,
> Paul.


 
Thats gold!!!!


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jun 30, 2009)

Paul Atkinson said:


> I have posted this one before but it fits this thread so thought I would give it another go. It is a vittie hatchling. I like to call it "Can't a guy take a leak in private?"
> Cheers,
> Paul.


 
I think he missed the glory hole.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 30, 2009)

lol love it paul!!! classic!


----------



## Trizzo (Jun 30, 2009)

*smile*

my spotted smileing away after a big feed


----------



## snake_boy (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Fuscus (Jun 30, 2009)

A happy bredli after a feed. Notice the rat left some dessert .
And my "Ratalingus" photo


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 30, 2009)

looks like the lizard in the corner is going to win  he is very cheeky


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 30, 2009)

Snapped these two in a clinch at the Cairns Zoo.


----------



## BenReyn (Jun 30, 2009)

LOLOLOL
Pythonmum, thats a classic!!!!
Watch out for the hybrids
Bahahha. 
Ben.


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 1, 2009)

Not really funny, but I like this photo. It just grabbed me instead of the mouse and hung on like that for about ten minutes.


----------



## andyscott (Jul 1, 2009)

Sleeping Frilly Hatchlings


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 1, 2009)

aww thats so cute andyscott!!!


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 1, 2009)

My Bredli feeling lazy


----------



## xScarlettex (Jul 1, 2009)

hehe this was my little girl doing some facebooking the other night =)


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jul 1, 2009)

will leave this one up to your imagination :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jul 1, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Sleeping Frilly Hatchlings


 
Stacks on.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's a pic of my whipsnake playing "tag" with one of my levis hatchlings. I tihnk the levis was it... it's so adorable watching them chase each other around. When they get tuckered out they curl up together and go to sleep. SOOOO CUUUUTTTTTEEE.


----------



## boofyvid (Jul 1, 2009)

*cake, not snake*

Hi, this is a cake, but it managed to scare a couple of my friends that don't like them, so that was pretty funny:lol:


----------



## jack1 (Jul 17, 2009)

is it alive? and if it isnt how is funny?


----------



## jack1 (Jul 17, 2009)

woop, sorry everybody...wrong thread


----------



## simonchristie (Jul 18, 2009)

cheeky eye from my turtle


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 18, 2009)

Have posted these before but i think they are funny.
Inka swallowed her pinkie side ways!







And looks really pleased with herself too.:lol:


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 18, 2009)

Oops, they were meant to be smaller than that:?


----------



## kitling (Jul 23, 2009)

My Olive likes the camera


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jul 23, 2009)

simonchristie said:


> cheeky eye from my turtle


 
love it BUT - no offence, it looks more like an EVIL eye :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jul 23, 2009)

*hahahah*

this is not a photo..but a short vid of my yr old Lacey! exploring my room!!..he tends to take a liking to these two objects i had lying in my room! one was a fridge thermostat and the other a blue tupper-ware lid..i dunno what he found interesting about them..since non of the objects had anything to do with how and where i feed him,so its not a food scent he's picking up,not sure what scent he's liking... ahaha,any way,just shows how intelligant these lizards really are!
cheers.
p>S i sound like a complete gumbo on the audio,sorry for that,im no sir david attenborough!

[video=youtube;JI_3DnDpNt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI_3DnDpNt8[/video]


----------



## ambah (Jul 23, 2009)

Great stuff!
Here's some pics of my beardies that have been posted before
Beardy choke hold








And a beardy hug


----------



## Lewy (Jul 23, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> this is not a photo..but a short vid of my yr old Lacey! exploring my room!!..he tends to take a liking to these two objects i had lying in my room! one was a fridge thermostat and the other a blue tupper-ware lid..i dunno what he found interesting about them..since non of the objects had anything to do with how and where i feed him,so its not a food scent he's picking up,not sure what scent he's liking... ahaha,any way,just shows how intelligant these lizards really are!
> cheers.
> p>S i sound like a complete gumbo on the audio,sorry for that,im no sir david attenborough!
> 
> YouTube - Lace Monitor Toys


 

Hahaha that's awesome mate!!! Inquisitive little feller


----------



## Karly (Jul 23, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> this is not a photo..but a short vid of my yr old Lacey! exploring my room!!..he tends to take a liking to these two objects i had lying in my room! one was a fridge thermostat and the other a blue tupper-ware lid..i dunno what he found interesting about them..since non of the objects had anything to do with how and where i feed him,so its not a food scent he's picking up,not sure what scent he's liking... ahaha,any way,just shows how intelligant these lizards really are!
> cheers.
> p>S i sound like a complete gumbo on the audio,sorry for that,im no sir david attenborough!
> 
> YouTube - Lace Monitor Toys


 

How aewsome is he!! Seriously, who the heck would buy a boring pet like a dog???


----------



## Karly (Jul 23, 2009)

Kowari playing peek-a-boo in his log 

And after a big day burrowing in the sand...


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 7, 2009)

Karly said:


> How aewsome is he!! Seriously, who the heck would buy a boring pet like a dog???



Lol, ive got the best of both worlds,( well all 3 really)
snake and geckos (in captive)
and snakes and dragons and geckos of all sorts in the wild, 
and cats, dogs, cows, horses, choocks, chickets, mealies, mice, and a ferret, 
lol 
PS> not trying to be rude, i TOTALLY agree with you, reptiles are awesome and by far the best pets, but to me they are like family, i treat them like they are my brothers (actually probably better !!!)


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 10, 2009)

my little beardies














he was flat against the glass, his tummy touching and he was all wet, must haev had one heck of a time, there was water everywhere!


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

Paul Atkinson said:


> I have posted this one before but it fits this thread so thought I would give it another go. It is a vittie hatchling. I like to call it "Can't a guy take a leak in private?"
> Cheers,
> Paul.


glory hole..lol...just seen corey thought the same


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 10, 2009)

I think my BHP was happy after her feed


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is one i prepared earlier.To much spare time.
Serpenttongue has a classic lacey pic though.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 10, 2009)

lol, this is a great thread


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

I call it "up periscope"....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 10, 2009)

Statue over there?


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 10, 2009)

and another


----------



## gunny (Oct 10, 2009)

Black headed trouser snake


----------

